# Software Simulation / Test SPS Programm



## C7633 (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo Community.

Ich kenne hier Simit von Siemens, und WinMOD von Mevis & Partner.

Gibt es noch weitere Software, die Ihr auch wirklich im Einsatz habt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Was soll denn simuliert werden? MHJ kenne ich noch, und folgendes:
https://www.machineering.com/iphysics-simulation/editionen-features/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Dann gibt es noch FACTORY I/O:
https://factoryio.com/siemens-edition/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-d2Xzvfm8AIV_gWiAx0tSQszEAAYASAAEgJ0GfD_BwE

Plant:
https://plant-simulation.de/einsatzbereiche/virtuelle-inbetriebnahme/

Try Sim:
https://www.trysim.de/


----------



## C7633 (26 Mai 2021)

Simuliert werden soll die Maschine
Ich will das SPS Programm testen, ohne die Maschine zur Verfügung zu haben.

Wie gesagt, Simit und WinMOD kenne ich.
Google Suche habe ich auch gemacht.

Ein Feedback, vom jemanden der die Tools auch einsetzt, wäre super.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (27 Mai 2021)

Emulate3D setzen wir ein


----------



## blackpeat (27 Mai 2021)

Die Frage ist halt wie viel Arbeit du in das ganze stecken möchtest? Es ist in den seltensten fällen so das du einfach das 3d Modell importierst und dann mit deiner PLCSim verbindest und kannst testen.

Was ist das denn ungefähr für eine Maschine weil sicher jede Software da ihr Spezialgebiet hat. 

Wir führen gerade bei uns MCD von Siemens bei uns ein. Ich selber arbeite aber noch nicht damit.


----------

